# Porsche for a motorhome !



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

As per;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46812.html

Desperate to join the lifestyle that owning what in my case will be a RV will bring.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

A Porche for a Motorhome,

thats not practical. You need to have a van for a motorhome, as the Porche would be too small to convert.

:wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey man..The Porshe is very nice and one of me fav cars 8) but not as good as a motorhome. 8) :wink: 

steve


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice car, but still too small to convert to a motorhome,, where would you put the cupboards etc?






it may have been an attempt at a play on words, 
porche for motorhome,

transit for coachbuilt sort of thing...

never mind, I'll get my coat.


----------



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

lol !

Yes, its a play on words..... :roll: :wink:

C'mon, _someone_ out there must be in the mood to do a swop/px?
_Somebody_ with an American RV must fancy a sportscar?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

memememememememem!!





may need a cash adjustment though..


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Strangely enough we had some one come in last week and wanted to part exchange a 55 plate Carrera for £55k that he paid £100k for. (we didn't want it, my boy racers days have long gone!)

He said Porsche dealers have stopped buying used Porsches at the moment.

Peter


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

bandaid said:


> A Porche for a Motorhome,
> thats not practical. You need to have a van for a motorhome, as the Porche would be too small to convert.
> :wink:


Perhaps it's a 924. Half way there already......... it has a VW LT campervan engine :roll: Sorry could not resist 

Carol


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

are you sure Witch >?  

I worked on a 928 last year , twas a straight four ?

:lol:


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> are you sure Witch >?
> I worked on a 928 last year , twas a straight four ?
> :lol:


Ummm early 80's think it was a 924? may have my jumbers numbled  
Audi 2 litre, also fitted in the VW LT28 (before the 6 cly engines of 84). You could swap the bits to make your LT go faster 8) 
Carol


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I suspect your right 

I thought Vedub vans had flat-fours though .. or is that just the original campers..

I am making this all up by the way :lol:


----------



## hazzatom (Aug 22, 2007)

A comment which won't hels Fesuvious at all, but I sold my beloved 911 Turbo last year to fund the Motorhome. So it can be done!!!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a motorhome AND a Porsche actually, and yes it is a 924.  

Nice to see the rubbish about the LT van engine is still doing the rounds..
For anyone who is interested, the engine was designed by VW/Audi for the 924 and the block (yes, just the block) was then later used in the LT van, in a modified form.
Really, its a bit like saying the 911 uses a VW Beetle engine!

Sorry for the rant, but we all defend our vehicles, don't we ?

8)


----------

